

Show HN: HTTP Status code directory - citricsquid
http://httpstatus.es

======
heyrhett
How many wikipedia pages can we turn into .es domains?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes>

On a side note, I need to start using 418 "I'm a teapot" more often.

~~~
lojack
Coincidentally I just set up a response that uses 418 I'm a teapot about an
hour ago. I really wanted 422 Unprocessable Entity, but werkzeug doesn't
implement that (and for some reason instead implements 418 I'm a teapot).

~~~
bruth
It doesn't implement that?
[https://github.com/mitsuhiko/werkzeug/blob/master/werkzeug/_...](https://github.com/mitsuhiko/werkzeug/blob/master/werkzeug/_internal.py#L64)

~~~
lojack
Negative, that's just a dictionary for looking up the exception name. A pull
request for 422 did get accepted today though, so yes, now it does.

<https://github.com/mitsuhiko/werkzeug/pull/165>

------
0x5a177
I thought myself geeky for making this PDF cheat sheet, but now I see it's
perfectly normal to do this sort of thing.

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/222781/HTTP%20Status%20Code%20Defini...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/222781/HTTP%20Status%20Code%20Definitions%20Cheat%20Sheet.pdf)

------
Zikes
Reminds me of <http://httpstat.us/>

~~~
kaerast
Now we just need a little refactoring to merge these two. If only
httpstatus.es was on github.

------
piotrSikora
What's wrong with the first Google's response for "HTTP status codes" (i.e.
<http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html>)?

~~~
citricsquid
Part of my job is user support and a frequent problem is users not sure what a
server error means, when explaining I like to provide sources for explanations
I give. I don't like linking to the RFCs or wikipedia because they can be
overwhelming/confusing for people who aren't particularly competent with
technology. The original aim for this site was to have explanations in layman
terms that anyone could understand and then also the wikipedia and RFC
explanations, unfortunately I found that I am not very good at explaining...
in the end it didn't turn out how I wanted but I figure there might be some
value in it existing for some people -- I can still use it as a reference when
providing user support, but it won't be as useful as hoped.

~~~
Drbble
What user would ever care what a status code means? For users, there are two
status codes: "200 OK" and "^200 Not OK and the webmaster has been notified"

------
shabble
I think I prefer the lolcat-compliant version:
<http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/303>

~~~
citricsquid
I like the idea of adding that, I could also include httpstat.us in the same
way, here's an example of how I think I'll do it (under code references):
<http://httpstatus.es/101>

will complete that in the morning.

------
fendrak
Beautiful!

A suggestion, though:

Use the whitespace to the right of the status codes to display their
explanations, rather than linking to a new page; it would be easier to browse
this way.

~~~
redslazer
Here you go <http://nico.kunz.fm/projects/httpstatus-ajax/>

------
mnot
The source of truth for this is the HTTP Status Code Registry at IANA:
<http://www.iana.org/assignments/http-status-codes/>

It would be really nice if this page could at least refer to it.

------
azernik
I especially like that the entries put front and center the degree to which
the official RFCs are actually respected by browsers. That content is all
(obviously) in Wikipedia and other sources, but usually buried in a
subsection.

------
klodolph
This really needs to clarify the wording on the 300 redirects...

~~~
citricsquid
Which ones specifically? I had to keep the micro-explanations very short so
they only give a very _very_ basic over-view, but the full page explanations
should be more than suitable as they're a combination of the Wikipedia
explanation and the official IETF explanation (from the RFCs).

~~~
skoob
Well, for 304 the explaination is "this and all future requests should
redirect to given URI", which is just wrong. Simply "Not modified" would be
better.

------
alexchamberlain
Great, can you include any relevant extracts from RFCs?

